
Elasticsearch at Compose (YC S11) – How It Fits - mrkurt
http://blog.compose.io/elasticsearch-at-compose-how-it-fits/
======
hyperliner
Having ES with MongoDB seems like an interesting evolution. The data tier has
been moving to a world where there are multiple data storage technologies
available, a cache, search, etc. In the future, you can envision tools that
create data models off of all that data, abstracting the complexity for the
developer.

Hopefully we are seeing the beginning of the creation of a full data stack on
the cloud.

Does anybody have experience with their service? It appears to be a serious
contender, but I don't have direct experience with them.

Should we expect a Memcached in the future?

~~~
mrkurt
Memcached is possible, we get more demand for Redis though. Queues too.

------
drone
Will it be possible, for example, to add your own custom token filters that
require a file path? i.e. stemmer overrides and synonym tokens? This is one of
the features we use quite a bit (especially synonyms).

~~~
mrkurt
Someday. We have plans for most Elasticsearch customizations you could think
of, but still need to figure out how to give people power and keep thing
stable.

------
yannyu
>We feel its ready for non-critical production use in the run up to a full
release later in the year.

Why non-critical production use?

~~~
mrkurt
To be clear, we're talking about our beta service, not just Elasticsearch.

And we're really just trying to set good expectations for the service. We have
only run Elasticsearch for a few dozen customers, and think there are some
operational edge cases we haven't yet accounted for. Once we're comfy with how
much we know and can handle, we'll call it "good for production".

------
nstott
I'm so very excited about this. Elasticsearch is a good place to start

------
maxmcd
I know this is mentioned in almost every blogpost that screws this up.

But again: Please link your blog logo to your homepage.

~~~
mrkurt
That irritates me too. I just fixed it. :)

~~~
maxmcd
:)

